# Operation Red Sea



## dimsum (30 Nov 2018)

This pretty slick action film (sponsored by the People's Liberation Army, no less) about the Chinese Navy's evacuation of their citizens in Yemen is on Netflix.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRNZjtOUpto


----------

